# We Got A New Tv



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Look what followed me home.







After towing over the mountains this summer I decided, if we were going to do any serious traveling/site seeing we were going to need a new TV. After a lot of contemplating research and test driving I finally ended up with a new truck. It is a gently used (I like someone else to take that first deprecation hit) GMC 2500HD Duramax with all the toys. I see why diesels have such a loyal following this thing pulls like a tug. I didnâ€™t think I would like driving it as much as I do, originally I was not going to use it as my daily driver but, I have not been able to stop driving it.







I canâ€™t wait to see how it does with the Outback behind it. We are headed to the mountains to play in the snow this weekend, should be a good shake down run.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

eyeguy 
Congrats on the new TV and enjoy









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

eyeguy,

Have a great time with your new TV. Sounds like a nice one.



> headed to the mountains to play in the snow


....be careful.. Diesels aren't sleds!









Mark


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Good choice,







good luck with it!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Love that diesel. If the price of fuel would come back down with the gas I'd be real happy. Just wait until you hook up that Outback.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nothing like a new truck!!! Enjoy!!!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new toy, Darren!









You should have plenty of towing reserve now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Nothing like a new truck!!! Enjoy!!!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]62885[/snapback]​


Only a thing better is a new truck with no payments!! sunny


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congratulations on your new TV. I know it will perform just great pulling the Outback. sunny


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Conrats, you will love it!
We have 3 of these Duramax's here at work, one of them is the first year production model. They have been really good vehicles.

Scott


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats Darren, Long time no see. With the new truck now you and the wife don't have to worry about lightening the load in the camper!









If I ever upgrade a tow vehicle, it will be pretty much exactly what you did. I won't upgrade a gas tow vehicle again.
Danny


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Congrats Darren, Long time no see. With the new truck now you and the wife don't have to worry about lightening the load in the camper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny,
Am I reading correctly, that your setup is 11750 lbs loaded being pulled by an F150? Just curious as I am concerned about our setup and wt. We have not used it yet, just got it.








Kimberly


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

action I have to say, that was an excellent choice, eyeguy!

Other than parking issues - you do have to be careful you don't get penned in where you can't get out - it makes a fun, if expensive, daily driver. Ain't it fun, the way it just keeps pulling...? Pulling as hard at 90 as at 45 - shy that's without the trailer, folks...

Slug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new truck. You can't beat a Duramax









Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

eyeguy said:


> I see why diesels have such a loyal following this thing pulls like a tug.
> [snapback]62869[/snapback]​


Welcome to the oil burner side. Your going to love the new found power and turbo whine. Oh ya start looking into modding you diesel, very cheep and very easy to do. About $500 for an Edge EZ box and your looking at 50-100 hp and 150 + TQ installed in a few minutes. Get some gauges if you don't have them yet. Pyro a must, boost fun to look at but not necessary, if an auto tranny a temp gauge a must, fuel pressure if you like looking at things. Install the probe on the pyro gauge PRE TURBO on the manifold and never let the temps get over 1250 or pistons go by by.

Bill.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new TV, enjoy!


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks everybody, action I am really getting excited to hook up and pull something- anything!







I moved the prodigy over, changed the diff. fluid and fuel filter, funny thing is so far I have not had to change the equalizer setting. Without a load the top of the ball is actually about 1.5" lower than it was on the unloaded Expedition. But the trailer compressed the softer suspension on the Exp much more. I dropped the trailer on the GMC and it hardly moved. So I ended up with the tongue at almost the same height with both rigs. I will see how it works this weekend.

Danny, Zach asked this morning if he would see Gavin and Morgan when we go this weekend. I donâ€™t know if you do much winter camping, if you do maybe we can hook up one weekend. Now, I am looking for more places to store more needless junk in it











lilmismajik said:


> Danny,
> Am I reading correctly, that your setup is 11750 lbs loaded being pulled by an F150? Just curious as I am concerned about our setup and wt. We have not used it yet, just got it.
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that is the total weight of TV and Outback. Even mine does not weigh any wear near that and I have it loaded to the gills. I think you would have to fill it full of rocks







to make it that heavy.



2500Ram said:


> eyeguy said:
> 
> 
> > I see why diesels have such a loyal following this thing pulls like a tug.
> ...


I have already been drooling over all the mods







Bigger exhaust, bigger tires, programer, better filtration, Gauges or the Attitude. All I need is a big pile of money.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

darren

congrats on the new (used) dura/alli truck









darrel


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

eyeguy said:


> Gauges or the Attitude. [snapback]62946[/snapback]​


Gauges, then the Attitude, your truck will thank you for that.









Your Dmax is a great runner with tons of power, enjoy it


----------

